# Tatuaje Cabinet Unicos Cigar Review - I wanted to like it, but..



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I revisited this cigar after 3 years of rest, and it seemed to actually LOSE flavor! (See my review of the '06 cojonu, same sad story) My notes f...

Read the full review here: Tatuaje Cabinet Unicos Cigar Review - I wanted to like it, but..


----------

